# Creating a FreeBSD UEFI ISO



## raghavan (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi I am new to FreeBSD,

I have installed  https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.4/FreeBSD-10.4-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-dvd1.iso
in x86 pc  and I had to install some of the packages and tools like dmidecode , ipmitool , and some libs and modified some drivers.

Now I want to  create an ISO which replicates my system(above), If I install created ISO in new PC I should see all my applications(tools and libs) and kernel (KOs) in new system.

I tried this link


			https://bsdwatch.net/articles/custom-freebsd-iso
		

.

I was able to create an ISO successfully but this is supports only legacy mode  not UEFI and also I do not see any of my packages like dmidecode etc..

and I used  UEFI iso to create my new ISO

Question:
how to create an UEFI iso which replicates my system as it is, with no change.
please give me some pointers.
thanks


----------



## trev (Feb 15, 2019)

In case you were unaware, FreeBSD-10.4-RELEASE reached end of life and became unsupported after October 31, 2018. You'd do better with 11.2-RELEASE which is currently supported .


----------

